

Dell Latitude Z 600 - zhyder
http://www.engadget.com/2009/09/29/dells-latitude-z-600-is-a-16-inch-thin-and-light-makes-overcom/

======
zhyder
This probably seems like an odd submission (feel free to downvote this
comment), but Dell's done some really innovative stuff here:

\- Wireless dock for DVI+USB

\- Latitude ON: always-on-and-connected mini-Linux running on a dedicated ARM
chipset

\- Induction charging stand

